# Mavericks @ Raptors, Jan. 14th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Game #38
Dallas Mavericks [30-8] @ Toronto Raptors [17-20]
1:00 PM EST, TSN, Fan590.com
14 January 2007
Air Canada Centre, Toronto, ON*

<img border="2" height="35" width="522" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-mavericks-775x50.gif">

<img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1013.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0366.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0913.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0272.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0086.gif">
<img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">
<img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/fordbig1.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1719.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0924.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0268.gif">

<img border="2" height="35" width="522" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-raptors-775x50.gif">

*
9-1 in their last 10 and boasting a 13-5 road record, the best regular season
team in the NBA is once again the highest-scoring member of the dreaded Texas
triangle, the Dallas Mavericks. The first team to 30 wins this year has been
steamrolling their opponents to the tune of a 6.4 points differential. They
are 9-2 against the East including a win at home against the Raptors earlier
this season, a game in which Josh Howard and Sixth Man of the Year candidate
Jerry Stackhouse combined for 49 points. The Toronto Raptors are also a first-
place team, currently locked in a daily battle with the New Jersey Nets for
supremacy in the pathetic Atlantic Division. The Raps are thankful they won't
play the Mavericks again this season, but look to put on a performance similar
to the close loss they had at the hands of the powerhouse Phoenix Suns earlier
this month, a game in which the Raptors were a threat to win until the last
minute. The game is a Sunday afternoon affair, which works in the Raps' favour,
but they will need more than a good time slot to put up a fight in this one.
Expect to see Jorge Garbajosa spending a lot of time guarding Disco Dirk in
this one. The game will be broadcast at 1:00 pm on TSN and the Fan590.com.*​</td></tr>​


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

The only advantage we have this game is the home court ... and that's not saying much even if we have a kickass record at home


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

> *locked in a daily battle with the New Jersey Nets for
> supremacy in the pathetic Atlantic Division*


 
lol


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

i wish i could provide some sort of keys to winning, since i have watched the mavs more than anyone else this season.

ummm, shut down dirk and josh howard. scrap that.. the mavs are uber deep. we need a monster game from bosh and (insert name here), coupled with a stellar defensive effort. heres to hoping the mavs recent west coast swing and quick home stand make them a step and a half short.

go raps!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The Raptors are at home and have the momentum of winning two in a row, but those were two ugly wins against injury-riddled eastern conference teams. The Raptors have to play a full 48 of their absolute best basketball to contend against the Mavs. They definitely have a chance though, here's hoping the ACC crowd can pull them through!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Nets just lost. We can lose tomorrow and still be in first.

Not that we will--go Raps!

:uhoh:


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Benis007 said:


> i wish i could provide some sort of keys to winning, since i have watched the mavs more than anyone else this season.
> 
> ummm, shut down dirk and josh howard. scrap that.. the mavs are uber deep. we need a monster game from bosh and (insert name here), coupled with a stellar defensive effort. heres to hoping the mavs recent west coast swing and quick home stand make them a step and a half short.
> 
> go raps!



those were kinda obvious no offence haha


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i'd love to see us have a fantastic game today, and i wouldn't put it past us either. i think parker said it best, "we could beat anyone in the league but we could also lose to anyone in this league." hopefully we can find a way to spark some reaction around the nba by beating the mavs. 

if anyone's interested, i'm pretty mark cuban will be up in the sprite zone for the game. i think he does it every year, he comes to toronto and sits up in the nosebleeds with those he calls 'the real fans'. i think he usually buys the entire section hot dogs and soda and popcorn and whatever else, and someone told me he was in town again this weekend so i imagine it'll be the same story. i won't be going myself but if you could spare $15, i think it'd be pretty good value for an nba game, free **** or not.

peace


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

The Raps are so going to win this game.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

^ Oh yeah, fo sho.

We have to come out of the gates with energy and intensity, ala the Phoenix game, and I think we'll be fine. Hopefully the Raps can take this one and make a statement in the NBA. Come on, we're _so_ close to the .500 mark!...

*Let's Go Raptors!*


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

if we play like we have the last 3 games, it will be over quickly


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

madman said:


> if we play like we have the last 3 games, it will be over quickly


But if we don't, it will be over quickly... for the Mavs.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

got two Tv's going for this one! Raps are going against #1 today in the Rankings & the west vs east matchup is not even close, but every team wants a shot & here's the Raps....Let's GO!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Good game so far, both teams playing solid D. The Raptors doing a good job exploiting that Bosh/Dampier matchup, and we're seeing some good help defense on Nowitzki too.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Another positive, Raptors are very patient on offense, which is a big difference from the last few games. This is exactly what the Raptors have to do to win ballgames. No stupid shots.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow! Holy spin move by anthony parker!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Good interior defense there, although the Raptors almost had a lapse and Bargnani ended up fouling Howard, we still contested the shot and it didn't go in, which is all you can ask for in that situation.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Parker with a 3! He is absolutely on fire!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bargnani with a 3!!! Raps up 10!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Nesterovic fouls Howard on an airball, he'll go to the line for two.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

And Mo Pete enters his 500th career game. Here's to him having a good one!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bargnani on the block, he'll go to the line for two.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Wow, fantastic first quarter for the Raptors. Ended it on a 20-4 run.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Yeah man, the Raps are picking apart the Mavs D so far. It's nice to see AB get to the line.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Jerry Stackhouse has to be a priority for our defense today. The guy is way too comfortable in his role with the Mavs, he can fill it up in a hurry.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

End of the 1st quarter, Raptors up 32-22.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

nice 1st quarter guys...3 more like that & hey!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

seven assists and 10 rebounds for the Raps off of 66 per cent from the field.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

speedythief said:


> Wow, fantastic first quarter for the Raptors. Ended it on a 20-4 run.


No we didn't. For that to happen, the score would have to have been 18-12 for the Mavs. When I started watching it was 18-14 _Raptors_, and then later on it was 22-18 Raptors, when they made their final 10-4 surge, not 20-4.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> No we didn't. For that to happen, the score would have to have been 18-12 for the Mavs. When I started watching it was 18-14 _Raptors_, and then later on it was 22-18 Raptors, when they made their final 10-4 surge, not 20-4.


Mo's pass picked off and the Mavs come back, Terry nailing the jumper.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Mo's pass picked off and the Mavs come back, Terry nailing the jumper.


And he makes up for it with a 3-ball!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I love Chuck calling them MP3's, that's pure gold.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Devean George could not have been guarded better on that play but he still nailed the 3.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bosh has the nice feed down low to Graham, MoPete blocks the shot, and then Calderon takes it inside for the layup! 40-27 Raptors!!!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

shookem said:


> I love Chuck calling them MP3's, that's pure gold.


Yeah I noticed that too. Ali G style.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow, Sam has made a plan and so far the boys are sticking to it. Let's see if Avery can adjust because the Raps are just controlling the tempo right now.

That was a crazy block by MoP and a nice bucket by Jose with Dirk on his back.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Very nice. Calderon w/ his trademark layup and the Raps are up by 13!



Go Raptors!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Great defense by Bargnani on Nowitzki, and then Mo nails the trey!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

And then Nowitzki comes back with his own... wide open!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bosh going to the line for two, fouled by Croshere.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Joey! No jumping passes! Although it worked so ...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bosh with the steal! Calderon with the pass! Joey with the reverse layup!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Holy Crap! What a reverse bucket by JG!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

shookem said:


> Joey! No jumping passes! Although it worked so ...


We've done a few of those tonight with much success.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Nowitzki misses the open 3 but makes the tough shot inside.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Calderon misses the jumper. You can tell Nowitzki wants to take it inside on Bargnani, but he was defended well by Graham.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Raptors rebounding well this afternoon, although the Mavs have gotten a couple offensive boards.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bosh fouled while trying to dunk again, he'll go to the stripe for two.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bosh making his freebies tonight, that's a great sign.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Get Graham off the court, he's starting to get lazy and make mistakes.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Howard blows by Graham, no help defense, easy layup.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> We've done a few of those tonight with much success.


We've gotten lucky on a few of those, like the most recent one by Jose that bounced of Harris's arm to go outta bounds.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

shookem said:


> We've gotten lucky on a few of those, like the most recent one by Jose that bounced of Harris's arm to go outta bounds.


So have the Mavs though, like the bad call on Joey right now and the missed kickball that Mo threw off of the Mavs earlier.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bosh hits the looong two, foot was on the line


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> So have the Mavs though, like the bad call on Joey right now and the missed kickball that Mo threw off of the Mavs earlier.


There's a difference between not getting calls and not getting bounces. You can control bounces through percentages, you can't control what the refs call.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

shookem said:


> There's a difference between not getting calls and not getting bounces. You can control bounces through percentages, you can't control what the refs call.


Big dunk by Bosh after a super hack on the previous possesion.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

WTF, the Raps are getting smashed out there?

What are the refs thinking? JG just decided to throw the ball outta bounds?


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Very nice no look pass by Il Mago. Bosh just posterized Dampier...

Raps up by 11...


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

All AP baby!

Nice little banker after calling the play.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Dirk, don't be so mean! The guy is $$$$


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

You gotta love Disco Dirk, the guy is just such a passionate baller.

Robert Traylor? lol!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

So everybody and their grandmother knows that the Mavs are going to make a furious run in the second half and probably even up the game. The Raptors need to maintain their composure and do what got them the lead--take smart shots, move the ball around, and get up on their man on defense without fouling.

Great game for our boys so far.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Damn it, Dirk hit a long three to close out the first half...

Raps up by 11...


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Raptors played very well in the first half, hope they can continue what they have been doing in the second.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

The Mavs have played pathetic so far and they better not lose. Also the Raps are playing real well so far. Look for the Mavs to go on a run to atleast even up the game. If it doesnt happen, we are in some trouble.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Raps are really fired up for this game & it's showing....Avery will give some adjustments for the 2nd half & the Mavs will come out firing


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

If the Mavs don't tie the game by the half-way point of the third quarter I think we'll be in good shape the rest of the way.

Also, I wonder why Bosh always plays so well against the Mavs but rarely against the Nets?


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

TJ and JET are really going at it now.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

whoah the refs are really letting them play today. Dirk hits a shot and the Raps up 71-68, Raps call a TO.

Let's see if Graham and Bargnani come in.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Chris gets a tech for chatting with the refs. His second in as many games.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Il Mago with an amazing dunk!

The Raps can't get a rebound to save their lives but Mago with a huge block.

Foul on Harris.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

i listened to the first half on the radio and got home for the 3rd quarter.

i am going to be listening to the rest of the game in my car, in case that had something to do with the rough streak.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Wow, what a ballgame. If Mago had've trained that three the ACC would've exploded.

Raps in good shape headed into the fourth despite only scoring 18 in the third.

If we can keep the Mavs under 30 points in the fourth we should be able to win this one. Good luck boys!


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Obviously Cuban bought off all the refs during the break...They are just trying to hand this game to Dallas on a silver platter....


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Bargs misses an open three and Dirk sticks a huge turnaround on the other end.

77-71 Raps at the end of three. Bosh has 22 points and 15 rebounds, Dirk has 24 and 10 (I think) the match-up is living up to the hype.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

kindred said:


> Obviously Cuban bought off all the refs during the break...They are just trying to hand this game to Dallas on a silver platter....


Cuban is up behind the bench complaining after every call.

Bosh is getting manhandled out there but they are letting contact go on both ends.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

MP3 from the corner! Peterson coming up big so far in the fourth.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

speedythief said:


> Cuban is up behind the bench complaining after every call.
> 
> Bosh is getting manhandled out there but they are letting contact go on both ends.


Well raps never get calls anyway, and you know it is the mavericks, the no.1 team in the nba, they don't get to be no.1 if they don't get some favorable calls here and there.


----------



## raptorsrule15 (Jul 4, 2003)

Dam Dirk exaggerates every little contact, he's getting all the calls and Bosh isn't, WTF!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

For **** sake, Sam, bring Bosh back in!

*edit, he's coming in after the break.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

anyone that is for Mo Pete leaving Toronto needs to watch the 4th quarter of this game, big 3 pointer and offensive rebound put back.

Bargnani with a nice fall away jumper from the elbow.

Offensive on Stack, taken by Calderon, raps by 4 with 4:31 left in the 4th


PS is it me or is this another iffy game officiating wise?


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

kindred said:


> Well raps never get calls anyway, and you know it is the mavericks, the no.1 team in the nba, they don't get to be no.1 if they don't get some favorable calls here and there.


Like Chuck said, Dirk gets a lot of stripping calls that would normally be sending a lot of guys to the line.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Bosh throws away the ball, 15th turnover for the night for the raps.

Ford misses an open layup down the lane.

Nice D by Parker, big O rebound by George, finishes with his left.

Bosh missed alley oop.

HUGE block by BOSH!!! on Dirk!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Bosh and TJ can't hook-up on the alley-op but Chris makes a huge block on Dirk on the other end.

TJ gets the Raps the lead back.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

classic nail-biting BBall here....


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

I really like TJ's jump shot around a screen from the foul line, he seems to be pretty accurate coming around both sides. He really needs to learn how to finish around the basket though.


----------



## raptorsrule15 (Jul 4, 2003)

Dam parker chokes on the big TT's!


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

....Why is parker shooting that free throw? he has a history of missing clutch fts....geez...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Bosh took it strong on that one!


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> those were kinda obvious no offence haha


Very obvious.. but the Mavs are pretty clean up and down the depth chart, as deep as anyone in the league.


----------



## raptorsrule15 (Jul 4, 2003)

Come on Ford, that was the biggest possession of the game, give that s*** to Bosh!


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Dirk dunks it large on Bargs..back and forth action, Dirk misses a wide open 3.

Ford comes back and finishes a reverse layup left to right.

Big steal for the Raps, Ford misses a pull up from 12 feet out. Full TO Dallas.

Toronto up by 4, 37.9 seconds left.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Great reverse on Dirk, Tj...then he took Josh lunch $

Nice Dunk by Dirk!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

96-95 Raps. Come on, don't choke now!


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

foul on Harris, he hits both FTs.

34.4 seconds left, Raps up by 1.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Now I have a really bad feeling about this....well we'll see


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Ahh well...TJ again...


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Mo Pete dives for the rebound after Ford misses an open J.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

6.5 seconds left, Dallas ball.

Raps by 1


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

./sigh...you just know things are gonna go like this...if we lose by 1, I am so gonna be pissed on that missed ft from parker...


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

And there we go...what a deja vu...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Hell Yeah!!!*


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

I think that was Bosh's bad on Howard being wide open.

Parker stayed with Dirk on the screen.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

And we lose again in typical Raptors choking fashion...Well I guess that is what seperates great teams from average teams...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Man o man, not again...

What a ballgame.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow, what a heart breaker...

****!

This ain't cool man...


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Damn....


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

ROFL what kind of defense was that? Let someone stand open under the basket to win the game, I could throw that ball to Howard.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

****.

how did we not control that Bosh jump ball.

so frustrating. makes me feel sick.

good game. raps are really starting to come together.


----------



## TgK (Aug 20, 2005)

Crap , we lost again in the crunch time i thougth that **** stayed with last season raptors but still we lose like idiots god damn we played a good game but blew it oh well as always i guess LOSERS


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

This team still inherited that old choking tradition from years past...Clutch time exeuctions were just beyond horrible...That is one thing Sam will need to improve upon...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

A 37-point second half for the Raptors... the Mavs defense has to get a lot of credit for this win.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

What kind of play was that.....


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

This hurts bad.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

This is a terrible loss for the Raptors, you basically outplayed us for three and a half quarters.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

That's why they #1...Dirk did everything possible to win that one. Great Game, espically when NFL has a good one on @ the same time. Western Conference is "beasting" the East


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bosh and Nowitzki combined for two personal fouls... wtf?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Good game.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm so sad,so so sad..We deserved so much this win.. Dallas put 1% of our effort and they still managed to win.. The last play again showed how Bosh is a disaster defensively..anyway.. good effort, in the 3rd quarter we should have played in a different way..too much forcing with Ford and Tj, so they came back.. with monster Dirk..then in the last minutes it was also luck that abandoned us.. Really hope this loss by only 1 makes the team get angry and play better for the future.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Stupid refs, that jump ball, we should of won, and Ford's terrible shot to extend the lead


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

croco said:


> This is a terrible loss for the Raptors, you basically outplayed us for three and a half quarters.


Just raps being raps and Sam being Sam, we just plain suck during clutch times.


----------



## Rapsfan33 (Mar 10, 2006)

All I can say is that TJ Ford is a selfish me first player. Up 3 with 45 seconds left. He should be running the shot clock down and then give it to Bosh in the post but instead he takes an off balance runner. What a ****ing joke. Next position he does nothing with the ball and takes a bad jumper too.

I am sick of this team losing these games. This is was one of them unofficial must win games. Hopefully, we don't get any of the, "It was a good lesson for us" ****.

They should have been Phoenix and now they should have beaten Dallas. Instead they come up with a couple of choke jobs. The Raptors find ways to lose and no fan should take that this year. Last year and the year before was fine but not anymore. If we want to talk about the playoffs, we have to win these games. What a ****ing joke.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

I knew a miss free throw in crunch time was gonna come back and haunt us, this sh*t always seems to happens


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I didn't notice that while Bosh had fifteen boards, the next highest Raptor total was Peterson with five, and nobody else had more than three. Yuck.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

vi3t_boi11 said:


> I knew a miss free throw in crunch time was gonna come back and haunt us, this sh*t always seems to happens


True, Parker missing that tech was huge.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

I put this loss on the coach, absolutely pathetic coaching in the last couple of minutes of the game, Sam just hasn't learned how to pull out close games in the end, and I doubt he ever will.

- the last two offensive possesions consisted of TJ Ford jumpers

- two jump balls that we had the height advantage twice and unable to gett

- unable to make a defensive stop to save his life.

a better coach would have equalled a win today. I can't wait till this guy is gone.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

The refs were ------ terrible, Bosh only had 6 pts in the second half due to not gettin any calls


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I know a lot of people are going to be angry about this loss but did anyone not see that coming? Its not just the Raptors that struggle holding down a better team like the Mavs. That is a difficult-*** thing to do. We obviously weren't going to maintain a fifteen point lead on that team for the whole game, you know they are going to string together scores, aided and abetted by the officials, and make for a tight finish. The "basketball games only need to be two minutes long" cliche rears its head again.

Whats most frustrating about this loss is that we basically played the same way the whole game. It was good enough in the first half but not the second.


----------



## Rapsfan33 (Mar 10, 2006)

Trust me. The whole time I knew it was coming just like I did for the Suns game. No matter what the lead is against any team I knew we are going to lose these kind of games every single time. It is same old same old and I am sick and tired of it.

It hurts just as bad knowing you are going to lose than thinking your going to win.

I am still pissed at TJ. What a selfish play. We had a possession up 3 with 45 seconds left to win the game and he ignores Bosh and takes an off balanced jumper with lots of time on the clock. You get the ball to Bosh and let him kick it out if he is in trouble. What a collapse and what a joke. The worst part is I knew it would happen the entire time. It is getting too predictable.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

And I also have a couple of things to say about Bosh..I know he is a great player, sometimes simply saves us offensively but there are a lot of ifs..
At first defense..horribly,especially team defense..I'm italian but I'm pretty honest when I say BArgnani..a rookie is already way better defender than Chris..
And then about the game.. 2 plays of Bosh..the alleyhoop...c-mon just take the ball if u see u can't score and another more important thing..That "outstanding" block on Dirk..that was stupid play..let's ****ing take the ball.. it's unnecessary to throw it in that situation..u do that in the first quarter..not when there's a close game. I 'm angry and I'm exagerrating,but Bosh has to learn those things right now..taht is the basics, be efficient, not spectacular when needed


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

vi3t_boi11 said:


> The refs were ------ terrible, Bosh only had 6 pts in the second half due to not gettin any calls



there are a lot of calls/non-calls the Mavs can complain about too...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mitchell told them not to switch on the final play, Mo forgot and left Howard to follow Dirk through the screen, though Bosh was already with him.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> there are a lot of calls/non-calls the Mavs can complain about too...


Not as much as the Raps, especially in the second half


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

vi3t_boi11 said:


> Not as much as the Raps, especially in the second half


cant really blame it on the calls...if the Technical is hit or if TJ makes that shot(or a great pass), if one of the jump balls is secured(it was Bosh vs. Buckner for petes sake), if Howrad isnt allowed to set up camp under the rim...

There are too many mental lapses by the Raps to put this one on the refs...


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

so 1 bad loss and everybody start pointing fingers now?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

MagnusPinus said:


> I'm italian but I'm pretty honest when I say BArgnani..a rookie is already way better defender than Chris..


And someone has to learn to stop being a pansy on the glass. Getting and figthing for defensive rebounds is a part of defensive value as well. And Bosh is so far ahead of AB in this category, it renders your evaluation of AB being better as just plain silly.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> And someone has to learn to stop being a pansy on the glass. Getting and figthing for defensive rebounds is a part of defensive value as well. And Bosh is so far ahead of AB in this category, it renders your evaluation of AB being better as just plain silly.


Bargnani is a better defender than Bosh, that is a fact..Rebounding is one thing but moving the feet defensively is another.. So Rasho is worse defender than Bosh because he is a less strong rebounder..c-mon.. bosh is horrible defensively..that's the truth


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bosh isn't horrible defensively, especially this season. He's not the best POST-defender but still an above average power forward defender.

This would have been such a massive victory for this squad. 

Oh well, at least we've got Philly up next.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow, what a horrible loss. That's probably the worst, most degrading way we could have lost this game. And how did we even lose the game? WTF, all we had to do was make ONE SHOT! Like wow, and two jump balls? And the rebounds... wow, rebounding... REBOUNDING SHOULD NOT BE THIS DIFFICULT! Why couldn't we get a single ****ing rebound all game? This is a terrible, deflating, season destroying loss. Ugh. We have a long way to go before we can even THINK about playoffs. Pathetic game.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

MagnusPinus said:


> Bargnani is a better defender than Bosh, that is a fact..Rebounding is one thing but moving the feet defensively is another.. So Rasho is worse defender than Bosh because he is a less strong rebounder..c-mon.. bosh is horrible defensively..that's the truth


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

I love Bargnani and all, but he is in no way shape or form a better defender than Bosh. Howard wasn't Bosh's guy on that last play.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

sadd... that's all i can say, a 4 pt lead with 40 seconds and possession is pretty damn good for a W


your right, Bosh is a pretty awful defender vs bigs that can shoot, he gives them way too much space, but AB is sometimes not positioned correct when some1 is coming off a pass or dribbling, both are just mediocre

TJ was retarded indeed, as was Parker, i knew it was gonna miss that shot, but good effort, id given the ball to Bosh

that jumpball with Bosh was pretty sad too

now i wouldn't even be surprised if they lost to the 76ers with this kinda play


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

We should of have this one no doubt, we came out firing in the first scoring 32 points in the first quarter alone, and we had the game in hand till the fourth quarter which we were out scored 26-19 which really hurt us.

To be honest I didn't expect the Raptors to have a win or be even close to have a victory, but seeing them dominate almost all game is very good to see, and it shows this team is improving.

Once again Bosh has another great game. 24 points and 15 rebounds.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

:hurl:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

"He's a better player than when I was 19 or 20," Nowitzki said of the 21-year-old Bargnani. "He's going to be a heck of a player. He's a little more athletic than I even was back then. He can drive a little better than me."


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

StackAttack said:


> "He's a better player than when I was 19 or 20," Nowitzki said of the 21-year-old Bargnani. "He's going to be a heck of a player. He's a little more athletic than I even was back then. He can drive a little better than me."


Fully deserved recognition on AB's part, everyone can see that he is better then Nowitzki was at this point in their career. Does that essentially mean he will be better then Nowitki? not quite, we all know Nowitzki will most likely be heading to the HOF and to imagine Il Mago being better then him is quite scary.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Comparing Mago to Dirk

-Athelticcally a bit better, quicker feet, more vertical..that's a fact:biggrin: 

-To me bargnani has the potential to be a far better defensive player than Dirk( yesterday he played good defense against Dirk, Dirk was too good,but Mago battled well..it was just unstoppable, u could put on him everyone)..of course lots of times Mago was beaten by Dirk(and it's quite normal for a rookie)but 3-4 times he made good actions, a block, contested shots,took a charge..He is a rookie against the best offensive player in the league..his defense was underestimated..

- Rebounding at the moment is the worst weakness..but it's about time, he is not natural rebounder, but has the potential to be a decent one( plus he often plays on the perimeter so less chaces to get rebs)..pretty sure he could reach Dirk in this departement in few years..

- Offensively Mago is very talented, but I don't see him being a scorer like Dirk..he has the talent to be a great one but he doesn't seem to have the personality of a superstar..he doesn't force much(yesterday only once after he was posterized by Dirk).. and still can't shoot when well defended.. I mean he is going to be a 18-20p guy, but not always the main go-to guy(NO problem we have Bosh:biggrin: )

-Passing ... well I'm speechless..here in Italy he seemed like an average passer..now..wow..I don't know if it's about the room that is a lot more in Nba game, but he is surprising me.. Here could be Dirkesque or more(Dirk has gotten better on that, very effective,not spectacular passer)


Ok ok..it seems like MAgo is going to be a monster, beating Dirk..but I'm not saying that..To me Mago is going to be more complete on both sides of the court.. Dirk's offense is so oustanding that alone makes him unreachable for Andrea... but overall Andrea is going to give u everything to win games..the ipertalented team player


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

MagnusPinus said:


> Bargnani is a better defender than Bosh, that is a fact..Rebounding is one thing but moving the feet defensively is another.. So Rasho is worse defender than Bosh because he is a less strong rebounder..c-mon.. bosh is horrible defensively..that's the truth


argnani may be a better man defender, but THAT HARDLY MAKES HIM BETTER OVERALL DEFENSIVELY, BECAUSE DEFENSIVE REBOUNDING IS A CRITICAL ELEMENT OF ONE'S DEFENSIVE CONTRIBUTIONS. AND HE IS VERY, VERY FAR BEHIND THERE.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *Rapsfan33!*
> 
> All I can say is that TJ Ford is a selfish me first player. Up 3 with 45 seconds left. He should be running the shot clock down and then give it to Bosh in the post but instead he takes an off balance runner. What a ****ing joke. Next position he does nothing with the ball and takes a bad jumper too.


while many people will put the blame on TJ, I think that the confusion that ensued on these last two crucial offensive possessions that lead to the two jumpers by TJ were because of ineffective coaching.

After the first unadvised TJ Ford shot, Sam could of redeemed himself, but was unable to do anything different, getting the exact same shot that missed the first time...why not go to the rim, be aggresive, something good ususally happens. I can just hear Sam on the last play.."TJ if you got the shot take it"

Avery Johnson was able to draw up some great plays, first getting Devin Harris to the bucket for a foul, and then Howard for a Layup. 

Avery Johnson just schooled Sam IMO.


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

I was at the game with a friend and everyone was so happy and there was such an electric atmosphere in the first half. Then in the third or fourth quarter Terry hit 4 straight threes and the crowd was getting restless as the mavs were closing in. Anyways that was just a horrible loss, everyone thought the raps would win when we were up by 1 with 6 seconds left. Then Josh Howard Stole the win from us and no one could believe what had just happened. It was a great, intense game but had such a horrible ending.


----------

